# Updates on your ex's has the karma bus hit yet and if so please share your story



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello everyone since this year is about to come to a close, I figured to start a thread for those that recently decided to leave their SO and if the karma bus has hit them yet. And how has it effected you? Thanks for reading and or replying. 

K


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I will start. I haven't heard anything on my end thank god! But every once in awhile I bump into my ex's family and they say hi and I know they tell him about it but meh I don't care. Now as far as my husband ex's wife KARMA ohh man she is just now reaping it. But it is bad so bad to the point I sort of feel sorry for her. But at the same time you reap what you sow...


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

I stayed with my H so I'll answer you from the perspective of the OW's karma. Life got a lot better for her after nearly breaking up my marriage. She did think he'd leave me for her and even tried to take my son away too but that didn't work out so she switched sides and had an affair with another woman. That woman was married and had been in the closet for years. It broke up their marriage. The OW still swings both ways, and playing the field. Her family lived on my street, they got a renter, collected the rent but did not pay the mortgage, used the money to buy a really nice house and in the end they profited. The OW did move back in with them again so maybe things not so great for her or she just wanted to party and not be bothered with work. Still waiting for the karma bus I guess...


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

My self centered, ultra-selfish STBXW keeps whining about how hard this has been on her and how sad and lonely she is. So now she has the kids every second week to keep HER company and every other week she acts like a single lady on the prowl with her would-be cougar girlfriends. Yes, life has been such a tragedy for her since she cheated on me and on our two daughters!

In short.... No, she has not been hit by the karma bus. And I hope that when it hits, I won't care...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Thankfully I wasn't married to the person who cheated on me the most.From what I understand he is currently alone and his house is about to be foreclosed upon.It doesn't make me happy to know this.It makes me sad for him that he made such a mess of his life.He has many fine points about him but he ruined himself.No one should get satisfaction from seeing a person do that to themselves.

My ex husband is doing just fine.He has a steady girlfriend and seems to be happy.At first I was bitter and angry about it.I wanted him to be doing terrible.But it's ok now.I don't feel anything about it anymore and that's the best I can ask for from myself


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

Just small stops by the karma bus at the ex wifes place.

Lets see:

OM had to have his gall bladder removed. While in the hospital a stomach ulcer ruptured and kept him in the hospital for weeks. Now he looks like her grandfather.

She and OM went to the beach for a mini vacation. Lost her car keys in the ocean. Took 6 hours and several hundred dollars to get underway again.

Phone installer ruptured a waterline in her new home causing a lot of distress for her.

Home she recently purchased needs more work than the home inspector thought. She doesn't have the money for it.

Things keep going wrong with her car that she can't afford to get repaired ( I used to do all her car maintenance).

This past weekend she had her purse stolen with the only spare car key she had. $195 to get it replaced which she doesn't have. She now only has the valet key.

Needs two new tires.

She's been sick off and on for the past month. Has crappy insurance and can't afford to go the doctor.

Kids both told her that they want to be at my house Christmas eve and Christmas morning. To add to this, her step mother decided not to have her family over for xmas. Exwife gets to spend xmas morning with OM's family. Hehe.

When we separated 16 months ago, she left with a zero balance on her credit card (my doing). A few months ago while dropping off my daughter I glanced down next to her computer and saw her credit card statement............already up to almost $6K.

When moving out, my ex had a dollar figure in mind that would cost her for the movers. She never thought about how much crap she had to move and she took no time packing it up. Took the movers several more hours than she had planned and therefore took a lot more money than she had budgeted.

Just this past weekend we had an argument about the kids safety. Of course to push things a bit and make her worry about my taking her back to court, I had to remind her that she still had not purchased life insurance as required by our divorce settlement. That'll be a few more $$$ per month for her to pay.

Wish I could remember all the other things. Seems that the kids tell me something new on a weekly basis.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for sharing, you know it is the perfect place to be when you don't care what happens to your ex or so especially after a bad break up. I guess in a sense I was trying to start a clear the air type of setting. And for all those that are still going through it and it hasn't "hit" yet what amazes me every single time it's not a matter of if but when. Because when it does happens most of the time it always happens when you least expect it or when your not looking for it.


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> My self centered, ultra-selfish STBXW keeps whining about how hard this has been on her and how sad and lonely she is. So now she has the kids every second week to keep HER company and every other week she acts like a single lady on the prowl with her would-be cougar girlfriends. Yes, life has been such a tragedy for her since she cheated on me and on our two daughters!
> 
> In short.... No, she has not been hit by the karma bus. And I hope that when it hits, I won't care...


Cedarman, your STBXW deserves having the spirit of Ike Turner paying her a visit this Christmas.


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

cantdecide said:


> Just small stops by the karma bus at the ex wifes place.
> 
> Lets see:
> <snip>


Next time you see her ask her if it was worth it, if she says "no" say it was for you lol.

That would be mean, but I'd do it because I'm an a$$.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

My ex had a long term PA of 2 years, and very possibly over 100 sex meets with her OM. 

I'll start with OM since I ran into him 3 weeks ago.

In false R, I confronted OM, which resulted in my kicking the living sh!t out of him. He was muscular, but after seeing how he had no form at all(landing punches with his pinky and ring finger) and no hand speed I surmised he couldn't fight, and after that realization I quickly closed in and brutalized him. Through luck and probably god watching over me I did not go to jail. 

Attacking OM is never a smart thing to do. 2-5 minutes of primal and barbaric triumph for months of prison, felony assault, and an empty bank account from legal fees and medical bills just don't stack up.

However with me getting it away with it for the most part and seeing OM on his back knocked out with a bloody face, I'd be lying if I said I regretted the whole matter. I do know though that I easily could've been in prison for assault, and killing my credit by having to pay his medical bills. 

I saw OM last month, damn he got fat. He still has muscle but he put on at least 40kg. Honestly I expected I'd feel rage, wrath, etc, but after seeing some fat guy with a too tight muscle shirt walking out of a burger king with food in his hand, all I could think was, "this guy?" 

This guy? who was the subject of all my ire? I just felt disgust. 

He saw me too, but didn't look me in the eye and just tried to walk past. I didn't move though so he bumped into me, and with him so intently focused on the pavement he lost his balanced and spilled his drink on himself. 

I suppose I would've normally felt like an ass hole for that, but this PoS robbed me so fvck him and his food. I was expecting more to be honest. 

Now my ex fiancee. She had her long affair, false R where I very nearly married her. After I broke up and gave her one day to pack her crap, she used it to rob me blind. 

Chairs, TVs, dvd players, microwave, cutlery set, etc all gone. Anything that was not too heavy or needed multiple people like the fridge or the couch were gone. Probably around 8-10 grand of appliances not including a nearly 3 grand diamond ring I never got back. Neighbor said he saw a Uhaul parked outside my home and a muscular black guy (OM) moving in and out of my house. He said he was feeling suspicious, but then he saw my fiancee(didn't know what happened) and asked what was going on. Said OM was her brother and they were renovating the house so a lot of stuff had to be moved. 

I don't blame the guy, in fact hes a friend. I learned just a year ago he really beat himself up over that cause he had my number and could've called me and nearly did. It was that incident that I can say with confidence pushed me over the edge into deep depression.

We're pretty good friends now. 

After her heist she moved in with OM.

Didn't work out, tried to go to nursing school. Too stupid and lazy, didn't work out. I never realized how dumb she was cause I was too infatuated with her I guess. She was a temp worker, but after getting past her looks and long legs, she can't type worth a damn so not much use as a temp. Agency let her go 10 months before we broke up. She didn't really care though, I had more than enough bank for both of us by her reckoning. 

I heard most of this from friends and people I knew.

Moved home with parents as a NEET(Not in Education Employment or Training). Had a miscarriage in this time allegedly. Said it was mine, but time didn't add up so was OM's without a doubt. 

I hadn't seen her for about 3 mostly 4 years.

Then she shows up on my doorstep saying she wants to be my woman again. Ha. 

Attempt to insert herself in my life repelled. 

She stalked me, once even brought her ass to my church where she knew I wouldn't raise my voice. hugged the hell out of me and started kissing me once. I felt like gagging. 

Lot of other crap, but all refused, including at least 10 passes at sex. As if I'd want anything to do with the swamp between her legs. 

She has called herself my soulmate, and gave the whole "we are meant for each other, I was only happy with you blah blah blah"

She has attempted suicide two times. Due to my GF wanting to see her we visited after the first. 

Disaster, we did not visit after the 2nd.

This probably sounds bad, but I don't care. She can do whatever wants, pop pills, slit wrists, has nothing to do with me or my family. 

I don't believe in karma though. Seen too many people do horrible things and live fruitfully while the good and innocent are almost always downtrodden. Evidence of that would be the recent tragedy, so some sappy ideal of karma is lost on me. 

I do believe though, that god helps those who help themselves. 

If you do nothing to change your situation, don't expect it to be different anytime soon.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

^ Damn sorry for the long post, just poured out.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Kasler said:


> I don't believe in karma though. Seen too many people do horrible things and live fruitfully while the good and innocent are almost always downtrodden. Evidence of that would be the recent tragedy, so some sappy ideal of karma is lost on me.


I feel the same. Karma is just wishful thinking. This is life. Sh!t happens.

Think about it. If Karma was real, then what horrible things have you done in your past to deserve being cheated on? :scratchhead:


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

ArmyofJuan said:


> Next time you see her ask her if it was worth it, if she says "no" say it was for you lol.
> 
> That would be mean, but I'd do it because I'm an a$$.


Yeah well, I try really hard not to talk to her at all. That's what she wants so I don't.


----------



## MrMathias (Nov 19, 2012)

My ExW from a failed marriage seventeen years ago has had a lot of ups and downs. She appears to never be content with what she has. Whatever city she's in isn't where she wants to be, and I'm not sure she's content with who she's with either. I told our son (19)about my current WWs affair so she heard as well. 

Now I get texts from her about "regret" "whilst soaking in a bubble bath". 

Honestly, one of the greatest feelings Ive ever had was when I realized I wasn't taking pleasure in her misfortunes. That's when I knew she had no power over me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

My Ex, from over 20 years ago, life crumbled after I divorced her. She was a cheater as well. It has been a battle for her, not the easy life we had when we were married. She is remarried now but her husband has been unemployed for years. 

The Karma bus is headed for my STBXW. I can see it already. She didn't get the settlement she was hoping for...not even close. She has been awfully nice to me lately...stay tuned!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

In that they lost you, the only decent thing in their life, hasn't the karma bus already run them down?


----------



## TryingToRecover (Dec 19, 2012)

New here, this thread caught my eye. My fWS and I are reconciling but the fOW has definitely been nailed by the karma bus.

She and her now ex-fiance' owned a nice house - he still owns the house and she had her name taken off the deed (quit claim). She now lives in a one bedroom apartment with her new boyfriend and they barely make enough money to get by. 

She was posted on several different cheating websites by another guy she used to date. Several of her coworkers, including her boss, have seen all the profiles. Now has a terrible reputation at work and is barely holding onto her job. 

She's been friend dumped by many of her GF's. Has also been cut off by some of her relatives.

Both she and her newest boyfriend were arrested last month for harassment and assault of one of her ex-friends.

She must be stressed out :scratchhead: because she's been sick pretty much constantly since October.

For the first time on her life she's had to support herself financially and she's finding it to be extremely hard to be a self-supporting adult :smthumbup:.

Her new boyfriend is starting to learn about her past and they are having a lot of problems because of it.

Her ex-fiance' has done the 180 on her and no longer helps her with money (he is very well off), refuses to pay any of her bills, and is pretty much NC with her. He allowed her to treat him like a doormat for a LONG time and now he doesn't put up with it. The 180 hit her like a ton of bricks. In her mind he was going to be there for her forever no matter how she treated him.

I care less and less about the fOW all the time but I'm glad to see she might be learning when you choose to mess with others' lives with zero remorse, the universe has a way of teaching you a lesson.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome trying thanks for putting your first post here, and thanks everyone for sharing your stories it is amazing how strong you can be after the dust as settled or settling. When I speak of karma I don't solely think that the universe is in control of everything and random things happen to people on a whim I believe it is a mixture. Because at the end of the day the true lesson is walk away they will do their own collateral damage to themselves and to those around them if they do not smarten up and change. It's like a dear friend told me once the greatest revenge you can have is success.... weather if it is living a healthier life style, taking yoga, finding spiritual guidance/enrichment, and of course financially. They messed up you didn't. So they have to live with that.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

In a sense my ex has become my muse he drives me to do better not because I'm going to throw it in his face I will never do that. But life goes on with or without you. I'm not dead, I'm alive. More alive than ever. He motivates me and reminds me of what I do not want to become. I went from nearly hating him, loathing his existence to.. peace... 

I never thought I would get here but I did. I refuse to be a victim because I'm not. I really do think looking back now I had to go through those painful events in my life in order to be the person I'am today. If I had to do it all over again and see the end result I would do it all over again in a heartbeat. We all have a choice what you decide to do during and after these events is your choice. 


This man cheated on me several times with several different women one was including a long term relationship with a girl he worked with. I was with him for almost seven years she was with him for four. He said they were just friends, and I told him one day I'm going to find out the truth weather or not your lying and If I find out you are I'm gone so if there is anything you need to tell me tell me now. 

I gave him an out and he didn't deserve one. It took time but I notice a pattern with him I notice he would hang out in the certain part of the city for hours at a time. I tracked it through cell phone service so I knew where he was I would ask him so where did you go? Oh I went to such and such and I knew he was lying so it took time. 

I would never forget it it was May of 2007. I went to the back of the kitchen at my job, called her number. Asked for her and I was polite, I made sure first if she was alone and she was not driving. She said she was not driving and she was alone. I asked her if she knew a guy names _____i. ____y. She said oh yes, I asked her if they were dating she said yes he is my bf my bf for four yrs. Yikes...

My heart dropped. Well R____ here is the thing I'm his gf too we live together for 7 years we have been dating for seven yrs. She was stunned she had no clue about me. None whatsoever.. She was devastated. I told her also he was messing around with other girls as well. She asked me a few questions, I told her that I didn't want him that I plan on movie out and I'm sorry to hear this from me but i needed to know the truth. I can hear you choke up and get upset like she wanted to cry. Eventually she found out I was not lying and she dumped him, I did as well of course. Now it's just a memory in fact the only thing that haunted me for a long time is how her voice cracked when I told her about me. Now I'm here, not jaded or angry.


----------



## brokenhearted2 (Aug 23, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> In that they lost you, the only decent thing in their life, hasn't the karma bus already run them down?


Yes, that's true, isn't it? My H came home tonight and I used to run and greet him at the door. I don't anymore- not purposeful - I just don't think about it. He asked me tonight when things will finally get back to the way they were, and I had to remind him that I had already told him that things will never be the same, I don't love him the same way I once did, and he is not my soulmate. All those things just evaporated for me when I discovered his long term secret EA. The look on his face, the utter look of devastation and regret and sorrow is his karma. He can't change what he did, and I can't change how I feel. We both lost. We are still together and it's still a pretty good marriage but we had a great marriage before. As far as the OW who tracked down my H and tried to steal him away... I hope the bus runs her down! And her poor long suffering husband should be at the wheel!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

